# Anyone interested in a Lenox Bandsaw blade buy?



## MesquiteMan (Mar 12, 2010)

I am in desperate need for bandsaw blades.  I know Neil just did a buy on carbide blade but carbide does not cut rocks any better than the cheap blades and the stuff I cut frequently has rocks in it.  Plus, some folks may not be interested in spending the money on carbide blade so I thought I might do another group buy.  These will be Lenox blades from http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html

I will only do the buy if we can get a total of at least 20 blades, preferrably 30.  For 20 blades, the discount is 20%.  For 30 blades, it is 25%.

If you are interested, please reply here with about how many blade you would be willing to get.  if there is enogh interest, I will post a new thread with the details on how to order.


----------



## killer-beez (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll chime in first...  I'll take 2.  Thanks....





MesquiteMan said:


> I am in desperate need for bandsaw blades.  I know Neil just did a buy on carbide blade but carbide does not cut rocks any better than the cheap blades and the stuff I cut frequently has rocks in it.  Plus, some folks may not be interested in spending the money on carbide blade so I thought I might do another group buy.  These will be Lenox blades from http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html
> 
> I will only do the buy if we can get a total of at least 20 blades, preferrably 30.  For 20 blades, the discount is 20%.  For 30 blades, it is 25%.
> 
> If you are interested, please reply here with about how many blade you would be willing to get.  if there is enogh interest, I will post a new thread with the details on how to order.


----------



## Monty (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm in for at least 2.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 12, 2010)

2 for me


----------



## stolicky (Mar 12, 2010)

I would be in for 2.  I'd like to try a bi-metal blade on my saws.  The carbide deal looked nice, but I don't do any re-sawing.


----------



## JustInside (Mar 13, 2010)

I will take 2 or 3

Thanks

Paul


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like there is around 15 blades with what I need.  We will need at least 6 more blades or it will not be worth it once paypal fees are added.


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 13, 2010)

If I can order 72.5 I would be in for 4.

Dan


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 13, 2010)

Curtis, if you can get the 25% off we will take a dozen.


----------

